# MTD Auger Belts



## mich_mark (Dec 29, 2018)

I have a MTD E665E (model number 31AE665E118) and I'm having trouble with the auger belts. I've replaced them before without too much trouble, but they're giving me fits this time.


One of the two belts keeps slipping off the auger pulley even though everything seems to be aligned. The belt cover serves as a belt guide, so I did reinstall it, although I did not reinstall the frame cover.


I'm trying to figure out what I'm doing wrong.


1. Did I buy the wrong belts?


The manual says 754-0430A. I ordered them through Amazon and received 954-0430B instead. Looking on the web, those appear to be the same thing, but ....


I can't read the part number on the old belts or compare them for size (one of the old belts broke and wrapped around the other one -- they're both pretty well shredded).


2. Is there an adjustment I can make?


The idler pulley seems to be OK -- there's not much slack, and only one of the two belts slips off.


I'd be grateful for any suggestions. Thanks!


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

The Adjustment is in the Cable. On the older units, the cable is threaded underneath the Hand Control, which can be tightened. On the Newer units, the wheeled pulley near the recoil is the adjustment.


----------



## LBZ07DURAMAX (Feb 25, 2019)

its funny i have the same problem!!!!!

after 2-3 hours of use one will slip and sometimes take the other one with it if i am not quick enough to release the lever!


my auger housing isnt cracked... pulleys are all aligned.......i tried a new cable aswell... nothing works...

she is now on the third set of belt this winter and i am pretty much done with it and keeping her as a spare..... looking to buy a used honda atm from a friend :S


----------



## Clutch Cargo (Dec 27, 2015)

That particular model uses multi-piece sheaves and it could be that the assembly is loose, or one or more of the disks are worn. You may want to inspect and consider replacing.


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

The cables could be stretched also and need replacement. The idler provides some tension to keep the belt on, for the auger.


----------

